# Travel Insurance concerns



## charlottesweb (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

Whilst doing my research on clinics overseas I am becomming increasingly concerned about travel insurance.

It appears from various sources that not only are there no travel insurance companies that will cover you for treatment abroad but if they discover you are travelling abroad for treatment your insurance policy is completely invalid (for everything, even lost baggage).

My sources are:
http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/healthinsurance/travel-health-insurance/medical-tourism-insurance

and 
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/insurance/health-insurance/article.html?in_article_id=409865&in_page_id=39

It also appears (per the Department of Health website) that the EHIC form that entitles us to free or reduced priced treatment within the EC is also invalid if we are travelling for medical treatment.
http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Policyandguidance/Healthadvicefortravellers/Gettingtreatmentaroundtheworld/EEAandSwitzerland/DH_4114793

I can't believe that with "medical tourism" on the increase as it is and with NHS clinics sending people abroad for treatment that this is not covered.

Am I getting this wrong? Or have I deduced correctly that we are taking yet another risk and that it is all part of the journey (and the least of our worries)?

I hope I'm wrong!

Catherine
x


----------



## charlottesweb (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry, posted this in the wrong place.....have also posted on Overseas Treatment board!


----------

